# should I snork it??



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

OK after reading how to snoke my brute force on this site. (which has a ton off cool stuff) Iam up in the air if i should snoke my brute. I trail ride and do alittle mudin not to much. I hear that brutes can eazly get water in them. I just got my brute close jettin wise and Iam taking it to HMF in 2 weeks to get dyno tuned. Should I snork it before I take it in?? I do alot of road riding to what r the down sides of sorkeling it??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there's not many downsides except jetting issues but since you are taking it to get tuned anyway that wont be a problem.

If you do it like this, you'll be good to go










Snorkeling will prevent the engine from sucking up steam when you hit water. Also it will protect from splashes that may otherwise make it into the stock intake system.
Not to mention, you can take her deep which is quite fun


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Even by hitting a puddle fast you can get water in the engine. It's cheap insurance.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

Is that the snorkel they have the how to on here?? man u guys really got me thinkin


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The safest and cheapest bet is to snorkel it. Man these brutes DO NOT like water in the engine. All the help you need is right here on the site. Plus most of use are eager to help if you have a question

Another option is the mud lid from EHS racing but its pricey and only takes care of the air intake. Your trany will still have the stock location unless you run them up under the pod.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Good idea Metal Man you may just want to get the lid...just didn't think of that option. Either way you need to do one.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

well iam going riding in southern ohio next week. Iam thinking of doing it after I get back and before I take it to HMF 4 a dyno tune. The new snork on this site is the way to go right?? The one thats on the silver bike. Do u have to cap them when ur hauling ur quad??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if ur quad is carbed, yes. plug the air intake when hauling, if its efi no.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

I been reading some of the comments on the mimb page under snorkel pics. Some of the guys said with the 90 off the air box they did not have to rejet. I just fought 4 a week to get mine running good. Its going to get the dyno tune on the 23rd byt I want to ride it next week. Its got a full hmf uni filter and moose module on it do i need to rejet?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

most likely, you will. you could just get the 3" rubber 90* and run it under neath like in the pictures, dont cut ur shroud and dont glue anything, just, put it on tehre and run it and see how it runs, if it runs fine finish the job, if it doesnt, then you know you will need to adjust your jets, and you can take it off, put your slash guard back on, and ur center shroud back on and you havent hurt anything yet.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks guys this page is a big help. I just spent a week gettin it tuned to ride only rode it 2 hours so I really want to ride some more before I have to work on it again. I have 155/165 jets in mine now and had to turn the air screws out almost 4 turns to keep it from backfiring. with snorks i am I going to run richer or leaner?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

in general, snorks usually restrict airflow a little. You COULD try and go with all 2.5" all the way out, and see if it pulls in enough air to not have to rejet.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

what do u guys think about the ninja snorks found a thread on HL. Can u just hook the flex hose to the end of the pvc so u have pvc almost all the way up then flex hose so u dont have to cut ur plastic


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

u can run flex the whole way. I dont like everything running into the pod like that.
seems restrictive plus u have hot belt exhaust being sucked in by both intakes (belt and engine)


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks guys I think i might go with the snorks the 3" with the 90 looks like the way to go. I see some guys r using black pvc and some white is there a differance? I seen a site that sells a kit on ebay mud industries or something they brag about how they use top of the line pipe?? U guys getting all ur stuff at home depto


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

there pipe aint nothing different that whats at lowes/home depot. dont be fooled by ANY company that sells snorkel kits. they are a waste of money. they are basically charging you $200+ to cut the pipe for you, thats it. you still have to install and glue it. which you still have to go to the store for (glue).

you can buy white pipe and paint it or spray bed liner on it (aerasol can) or buy ABS pipe which is already black but costs a little more than white PVC.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea I thought the kits were alittle high. I think i might go with the black abs pipe just less work I dont have to paint and worry about it comming off. I talked with HMF and they said it might hurt performance just a little making the motor suck harder 4 air. They told me no problem dyno tuning it should take 2-3 hours at $55 a hour I did not think that was 2 bad. Well I might be going to the hardware this weekend


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

You cant really even see the color of the pipe except on the stacks. Maybe if you look close around radiator you can see part of the belt intake.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I made the mistake of not snorkeling my brute last year before Mud Nats and man that was a mistake. I didn't drown it out or anything but everytime we had to go thru water, which was a never ending theme that year, my butthole puckered up. I had made like 2 payments on the thing and all I could think of was how much it was going to cost me to fix if I dunk the thing.

Won't be making that mistake this year!

Scott


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I did the same thing sjf323. When i first got my brute i took it straight to a deep water hole and almost sunk it!! Scared the crap out of me and i was running the snorkels the next weekend. Been good to go ever since.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

i brought mine home on a friday. the next weekend it had the MST's on it and we went riding. The next weekend I snorkeled it & put the LRD on & had it jetted.... the next weekend we rode. Then the next, I lifted it.  So it didnt have very many stock miles.


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice ride, SJF. I'm in Lumberton by the way.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

ok this might sound dumb but what is a street fitting?? I think I have read the how 2 part of snorkeling on here about 20 times. going over my head how iam going to do this


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

You'll see it at the store right beside all the other PVC fittings. The box actually says "90* street fitting" or whatever. 










or similar. male on one end and female on the otha


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

oh ok so thats how they get the fitting to connect on the under the bars version. rubber 90 trimmed then male end of 45 into 90 rubber then put a male end of 90 into the female 45. I get it now. thats just on the under the bars part. the rest of the snorks r reg fittings


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

For the airbox snorkel you will need a 3 inch rubber elbow, a 2" street 90* and a 2" street 45*


----------



## Bruteforce09 (Mar 9, 2009)

i havent done it yey but i think you should would be alot of fun!


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

i get off work early 2 night going to take a trip to lowes to price everything out and see if they have everthing i need


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

they should have everything you need for around 80-90 bucks. dont forget pvc primer and cement and dielectric grease. you gotta get the d-grease at a parts house though. oriellys napa advanced autozone etc


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

whats the grease 4? oh and should I get the kfx fitting 4 the intake boot? anyone have the part # and how much


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The die electric grease is to put on all your electrical plugs to help keep water out of them.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

The KFX boot is what i used on mine. It takes away a few pvc joints. Its on http://www.babbittsonline.com/ for 18 bones. Dont worry about buyin any of the overpriced clamps on there, one of your stock ones will work. You need part *#14073B*


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

that does look alot better. I went to lowes and HD and they did not have any black or abs pipe or fittings. i bought all the rubber stuff i needed. Called a plummer buddy of mine and hes calling a plumming supply house to get me the abs stuff. so I dont need a couple fitting if i go with the kfx boot.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

the abs stuff isnt necessary, just go with the regular ****. You cant even tell that it's white. You cant see it anywhere under the bike unless you just go lookin. Then paint the stacks that come up through your plastics black or whatever color. You wont be able to see the kfx boot anyway when the plastics are back on, it's just 1 less joint that you have to use


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

i tried looking on babbits 4 that part and could not find it i put the part number in and nothing the only things that came up is 4 a kfx250. I can just call them in the morning. My buddy can prob get the stuff 4 cheaper threw his work anyway so No big deal about the abs. I am not going to start on it till I get back from riding next week. so I can take back the 3" to2" coupler now and I wont need a 1 2" 90 and a 2" 45


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

correct. no need 3"->2" or 90.
go to babbits
go to oem parts
in the search part on the right
select kawi
enter 14073-1851 in the search thing


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

holly crap can that be right?? the shipping cost is 13.88 and I only live a couple hours away. Iam going to call them in the am. or order from the dealer. Iam not cheap but when the shipping cost is almost as much as the part come on


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

****. i ordered mine from bike bandit and it wasnt nearly that much i dont think


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

I have to go to the kawi dealer this week to pick up my air cleaner cover so I will check with them first. I will check bike bandit to. thanks man 4 ur help


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

well I ended up ordering it from babbits cuz I orderd the catch can for the yzf going to do that mod when I have the plastics off. That one worries me a bit drilling into the valve cover I hope i dont mess up. but they combine the shipping. so the total was $43 for both shipped. now I hope I get them by next friday.


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok i bought all the stuff just waiting on the kfx boot. wow everything was pretty cheap I might have 60-70 bucks into everything thanks mimb. well I was looking at some of ur guys pics and I really really like the way stogi snorks look there really low. what do u guys think ? I might make both the taller ones just level with the pod and the ones like his


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

i dont have mine snorked. 

just take it easy in water.

i dont ride in 4' deep water or go flying through any water. just use mine to trail ride, hunt and play.

if i snork it, i'll have a heck of a time getting rid of it around here... too many people that dont have a clue. prefer not to go cutting into my plastics.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

rapalapaul said:


> Ok i bought all the stuff just waiting on the kfx boot. wow everything was pretty cheap I might have 60-70 bucks into everything thanks mimb. well I was looking at some of ur guys pics and I really really like the way stogi snorks look there really low. what do u guys think ? I might make both the taller ones just level with the pod and the ones like his


get to work! you can go ahead and get the other 2 snorks done while your waitin on your kfx boot for the belt exhaust!


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

well iam leaving 4 southern ohio in the morning to ride 4 a couple days. I have to put my pen-lock, otterbox ram mount and my audio tube today. Then spend some time with the GF and go to a b-day party. Iam going to do everything at once while I have all the plastic off. snorks,yzf catch can,temp gauge,fan switch. I think that pretty much covers it!!!!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey... I think I've seen that bike before^^^^^^^^^:bigok:


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Stogi I like the looks of those and Twisted if you do it just keep the parts you take off and you can put it back stock.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the looks of Stogi's set up also.


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

Stogi, how did you cut the shroud so precisely?


----------

